# Coding Audiology procedures



## apcarter (Jun 21, 2010)

The Department of Otolaryngology has received numerous denials for CPT codes 92567, 92568 and 92557 when billed together.  After further review of these code in the CPT manual.  It states that when billing 92567 and 92568  on the same day of service to use code 92550 instead.  

Can you provide what time period this change took place and how to bill these codes for Audiology services.


----------



## melheffley (Jul 8, 2010)

I believe this change took place 1/1/10. They combined those codes into the new 92550 as well as creating 92540 (combining some popular ENG codes). Instead of billing the 92567, 92568 & 92557, we simply bill the 92550 and 92557.


----------

